# Rebuild engine audi rs4



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello Guys,
Unfortunately I have to rebuild my engine audi rs4 b5. I would like to chide some advice.
Here in Italy they do not understand anything. Do any of you tell me about franken turbo?
They are of good quality? reliable? Is there anything in particular to control the engine during the rebuild? I thought to change piston rings, connecting rod bearings and main bearings. seals around the engine, lightened flywheel. The camshafts are new.the clutch is new. You know vast performance? are serious?
thanks

Hello everyone.


----------



## bossman518 (Apr 20, 2009)

If your not of audizine.com go there. They will be able to help you better. This is mostly for VWs. Good luck. Post some pics of your RS4


----------



## sracwohsf (Jul 13, 2005)

definitely going to audizine.com in teh b5 s4/rs4 section.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Frankenturbos are turning out to be legit. With them on the market it does not make sense to buy OEM Borg warner ko4s. Frankenturbo has inlets and turbos for affordable price. 

As for vast performance i hear they are good with frankenturbos but their customer service sucks. They might be good for you because you live in Italia. They can send you a off the shelf tune that will be more then enough power for your streets and highways. Can you make it to Austria ? There are a bunch if tuners there that love the rs4.


----------

